
AMD releases Ryzen 7 benchmarks: outperforms Intel's best - teilo
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3172555/computers/amd-ryzen-benchmark-preview-ryzen-7-outperforms-intels-best.html
======
teilo
I'll believe it when I see independent testing. We've been down this road
before.

------
fithisux
That's why I love AMD.

